# Wired Internet Cuts Out Seemingly Randomly



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

Recently, I just built a new gaming computer (about 4 weeks ago, my first build) and I have been having a strange problem with wired internet connection on this computer. I have a TP-Link wireless card installed in a PCI-E bus on my motherboard, and it seemed to work fine while I was surfing the net and installing drivers and windows updates. Then, I moved my computer upstairs into my room and plugged in my USB external hard drive which contained all my games in it. The entire system seemed to work fine, untill the next day.

I logged onto my computer (bear in mind this was on a wireless connection) and the wireless reception to my router kept fluctuating wildly. It was at 50Mbps, then down to 5Mbps. I tried everything, but to no avail, and concluded to bring it downstairs into the study and plug it directly into the other router via ethernet. The wireless worked from here too, so I put it off as simply being too far from the router, even though my previous laptops worked fine from that range. At first, this seemed fine, until I started using my computer more.

What has been happening, which is the real meat of this issue, is that the ethernet connection on this computer seems to be cutting out randomly during use. It hasn't really cut out while idling, mostly while ingame. I could deal with this problem by using the wireless card from about a metre away from the router. They problem has really been baffling me recently, as I don't know the cause at all! If I go into the status of my ethernet adapter, it says that it is going at 10Mbps, as opposed to the normal 100Mbps when it does not have this issue. In the taskbar, it says "Identifying..." for a while, before settling on unidentified network, with no network access.

Disconnecting and reconnecting the cable does not fix it. If I try and disable the network adapter, it lags out and stops responding. Sometimes, when I am ingame in DayZ I have seen this happen, the audio on my computer (doesn't have speakers, I use Turtle Beach PX21's for my audio) gets a strange static sound whenever the volume gets loud (when I mean loud, I don't mean deafening, I mean normal volume, i.e. anything that is not soft) I hear a strange crackling sound, somewhat like static at the peaks of the sound. I have not done an "ipconfig /all" while this is happening, as usually I am playing something such as LoL and need to hurriedly get back into the game before I get behind, although I will perform one the next time I encounter this bug.

I suspect it is a hardware issue, as another laptop was plugged in under the same circumstances (without games though) and this never occurred. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, but to no avail, and have looked for more up to date ones, but it is already the latest version. I want to explore every option that I have before reinstalling the OS, even though there is really nothing installed on the computer anyway, as Steam and all of my games are on my portable hard drive. 

Something tells me that it may be a MoBo problem, but I sincerely hope not :sad:

Sorry for the essay as well, but I wanted to make sure I had all of my bases covered. :smile:

ISP:
iinet (Australia)

Pretty sure I have DSL broadband. It's pretty slow though (avg. down ~100kbps :banghead

Router:
D-Link ADSL Router
Model Number: DSL-2730B 

Antivirus:
AVG Free 2013

System Specs:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570
Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Wireless Card: TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Graphics Card: EVGA GeForce GTX670 2G
PSU: XFX 850Watt Semi-Modular PSU
Case: NZXT Phantom 240
HDDs: Silicon Power 128GB SSD (this one has the OS on it)
Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB (Storage Drive)
External Hard Drive: Seagate 2TB HDD

Any help would be appreciated. I am moving house in a few weeks and am unsure how far my room will be from the modem, so wireless may or may not be available. :ermm:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

For the Wireless issue - can we see an xirrus screen shot in both locations - and see the signal strength you have - we may also use inSSIDer as that also show up oscillations 

but first we can look into the wired issue 

Is this the only PC that disconnects - do other devices connected work OK - if so how are they connected to the router - wireless or wired 

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Now for the wireless issue *

inSSIDer is here 
inSSIDer – Discover The Wi-Fi Around You | MetaGeek

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply =). I will be sure to upload the "while DC'd statistics" when the cable DC's again. For now, here are the working diagnostics:

For the wired issue:
This seems to be the only PC that disconnects. As said previously, I had used the same ethernet cable in the same router and port on my old laptop and it was fine.

Please note: I have a static IP address on my ethernet connection, and a dynamic one on my wireless connection. I am not the greatest at making static IPs, so I might have screwed up the DNS a bit. I don't think so, but it's possible.

Tests before internet disconnects:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Eth
ernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-39-4D-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ed6b:2f82:18c3:354e%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.135(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 445655860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-F6-52-6A-52-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9956:fe86:d259:edce%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 11 November 2012 9:02:19 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 12 November 2012 9:02:28 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Pui
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244381266
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-55-F0-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::555:f0e7(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c54f:d4c9:632b:de4%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.85.240.231(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 11 November 2012 9:02:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 11 November 2013 9:04:30 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 427457021
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B65AFCC2-A117-4957-A150-6B1FF0C2DB9A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:3869:3b41:3f57:fff8(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3869:3b41:3f57:fff8%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD78A4D4-2B2C-421D-8141-9911CCAB24C7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBE715DB-4EE8-40CE-ABA1-09DF77EB3900}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ping tests before disconnect:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms


Pinging google.com:

C:\Users\Matt>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [203.59.140.160] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 203.59.140.160: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=61
Reply from 203.59.140.160: bytes=32 time=147ms TTL=61
Reply from 203.59.140.160: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=61
Reply from 203.59.140.160: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=61

Ping statistics for 203.59.140.160:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 24ms, Maximum = 147ms, Average = 102ms

C:\Users\Matt>

Pinging 209.183.226.152:

C:\Users\Matt>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=304ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=302ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=302ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=302ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 302ms, Maximum = 304ms, Average = 302ms

C:\Users\Matt>

Xirrus from the spot right next to the router:
On the attachments.

Note that the SSID that is mine is the only one on the list.

Note also: I have a different router in the place that is far away from the current router that I am trying to fix the ethernet problem with. I am unsure if the cause of the wireless issue is due to distance, or the second router. The second router takes connections from upstairs and forwards them down to the one I am plugged into via the screwed up ethernet. It is pretty much just there as a range expander for the original router.


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have now found the time to perform the tests while the ethernet issue is in effect, and have posted the results below:

Note that the wireless adapter was connected to the modem for the ipconfig /all command, but I disconnected it for the ping tests, so as to not have the wireless take over and give inaccurate results.

ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Eth
ernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-39-4D-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ed6b:2f82:18c3:354e%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.135(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 445655860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-F6-52-6A-52-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9956:fe86:d259:edce%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 22 November 2012 7:43:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 23 November 2012 8:02:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244381266
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-55-F0-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::555:f0e7(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c54f:d4c9:632b:de4%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.85.240.231(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 22 November 2012 7:42:55 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 22 November 2013 7:45:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
2620:9b::500:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 427457021
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-09-78-52-90-F6-52-6A-52-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B65AFCC2-A117-4957-A150-6B1FF0C2DB9A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD78A4D4-2B2C-421D-8141-9911CCAB24C7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBE715DB-4EE8-40CE-ABA1-09DF77EB3900}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ping Tests

Ping Default Gateway:

C:\Users\Matt>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.135: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.135: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

Ping google.com:

C:\Users\Matt>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

Ping 209.183.226.152:


C:\Users\Matt>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

I'll be honest, these results scare me. A lot. I've never seen anything like the second ping test before.:huh:

Huh. I hope you can shed some light on this extremely strange issue for me. I am completely stumped =/.

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

usually shows a cable or adapter hardware issue 
but you say you have had another pc connected to the same cable and port on the router and it works perfectly - so that shows the cable and router is OK

next would be update drivers - which you say you have already done 

i assume you set for a fixed IP on the ethernet connection , as part of the testing - correct 
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

did you use the motherboard site for the driver ?
or from the atheros site


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi again.

I used the motherboard site for the drivers (Gigabyte) and have tried looking for them on other sources, but the Atheros site has really hidden their drivers. I am pretty sure they are up to date, though, according to other internet sources. I have tried a reinstall of the drivers, to no avail. I'll give it one more shot a bit later, and this time try with a complete driver wipe and reinstall, the previous one left some files.

It occurred to me that maybe it may be a physical short on the board, or one of the ports. I thought that maybe, since when ingame, the system would heat up and the expanding metal may touch, shorting the port or something? Is that a feasible explanation? Probably not, but still.

I'll also get a different cable I have lying around and try that out. 

Thanks for the help so far,
Matt


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> since when ingame, the system would heat up and the expanding metal may touch, shorting the port or something? Is that a feasible explanation? Probably not, but still


 yes, heat could cause all sorts of issues

the driver from atheros can be installed as follows
*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 

Please post a reply here , and keep us informed of the situation and how you finally resolved the issue.

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the downloaded zip file to 
> Next
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

For XP;
How to Update Network Adapter Drivers | eHow.com

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

The site that you linked me to was on the wrong page, but I found the right one. The drivers that are contained there are out of date, they are version 1.0.0.36, whereas my current ones are version 2.1.0.7. Would you still recommend installing them?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you tried re-installing the driver from the gigabyte site
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I just recently have completely removed the drivers from my system, and reinstalled them from the Gigabyte site. I tried a new cable a few days ago, and it seemed to fix the problem. I hadn't had an issue for a while, but it just happened again a few minutes before I posted this :ermm:. I have also removed the program "Hamachi" from my system, as I have heard that it has been known to screw up a few of my friends' internet on their computers. I doubt that this will yield any results, but I will try.

I am getting quite agitated. I thought about, once we move house, if the issue persists, purchasing a discrete ethernet controller to try and fix the issue, and if it doesn't work on that, I will know that it is not a problem with the motherboard's native ethernet controller. 

-Matt


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you seem to have covered most , i can think of now - any way to try another PC on the cable and port and see if it happens to that PC at all


----------



## chris088 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a cisco modem from Comcast hooked up with a belkin wireless router downstairs in the living room. Comcast sent me two modems with the exact cabeling and exact modem. I think it was a mistake in their part. But anyways is there any way I can activate that modem so it can work upstairs in my room?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

make and model of the modems ?


----------



## Qwerty98 (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't really get any other computer to the area, no, but I am moving house soon so the new port in the wall will help discern if it is the modem that causes the issue.


----------

